# ancêtre de l'Apple remote ?



## Arlequin (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

une "trouvaille" ce weekend, et j'ai beau essayer de la jumeler avec mon mac, je n'y arrive pas 

une idée de ce à quoi a bien pu servir cette télécommande 

à + & bon dimanche

@P77: bonjour Pascal, ai hésité avec "périphériques", désolé si je suis au mauvais endroit....


----------



## Harts (28 Décembre 2008)

Wow, ca c'est du collector  aucune idée à quoi ca pouvait servir:rateau:


----------



## rhodmac (28 Décembre 2008)

c'est tout simplement une télécommande PowerCD

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerCD
http://images.google.fr/images?q=powercd


----------



## Arlequin (28 Décembre 2008)

ah ouais....z'ont osé ça chez Apple ! 

merci à toi .... 

cela dit, si ça peut servir à quelqu'un.... je la laisse pour pas cher 

bon dimanche


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> @P77: bonjour Pascal, ai hésité avec "périphériques", désolé si je suis au mauvais endroit....



Ben tu vois, fallait pas, ça relevait bien du rayon "antiquités"


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Décembre 2008)

cette télécomande a beaucoup de boutons !

tu l'as trouvé ou ?


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2008)

j'ai celle la dans un tiroir


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2008)

Ah ça, c'est celle des 5xx0 6xx0 munis d'une carte "tuner TV", j'en ai eu deux, une avec mon 5300/100 et une avec mon 5500/275 !


----------



## Arlequin (28 Décembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> cette télécomande a beaucoup de boutons !
> 
> tu l'as trouvé ou ?



:rose: déchetterie :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> cette télécomande a beaucoup de boutons !
> 
> tu l'as trouvé ou ?





Arlequin a dit:


> :rose: déchetterie :rose:



Ça explique le nombre de boutons, elle a du faire une allergie :rateau:


----------



## OrdinoMac (29 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ça, c'est celle des 5xx0 6xx0 munis d'une carte "tuner TV", j'en ai eu deux, une avec mon 5300/100 et une avec mon 5500/275 !




Arf, ben moi j'en ai vu passé des 630, 5400, 5500 avec carte video et tuner mais jamais de zapette avec. C'était vendu en option ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Arf, ben moi j'en ai vu passé des 630, 5400, 5500 avec carte video et tuner mais jamais de zapette avec. C'était vendu en option ?



Non, je les ai eu d'origine, tant avec le 5300 qu'avec le 5500/275, par contre, mon 5500/225, dépourvu de carte tuner TV et de carte d'acquisition vidéo, n'en avait pas.


----------



## melaure (29 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je les ai eu d'origine, tant avec le 5300 qu'avec le 5500/275, par contre, mon 5500/225, dépourvu de carte tuner TV et de carte d'acquisition vidéo, n'en avait pas.



Idem pour mon 5500/225 black (qui est parti dans une école), j'avais la télécommande avec le kit tuner TV.


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Décembre 2008)

Moi avec mon 5400, j'ai la carte TV mais pas la télécomende personne n'en à une en rabe, Macinside tu fait quoi de la tiène ?


----------

